# "Isa vom Berghaus" New RE title!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I got Isa's RE title with the highest score a 98 and a fourth place.








Those two points were knocked off by me, go figure.







So, onto Isa's RAE and once she's finished with that, onto her CDX!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah!!!!!


I was looking for this!!! Good for you guys!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

That is great Missy!
It was really nice to meet you on Saturday. Isa is such a pretty girl and so calm too! Sorry that I was not able to stay and watch you compete but it was great to talk to you. Let me know if you go to another local event. 
Congrats to you!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

>Yaaayy!!! Way to go Isa and Missy! You two are a great team. Isa looks so much like my Chell, my last GSD service dog. Congratulations to you and Isa!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Missy & Isa...that's great!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Missy!!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you everyone! It's such a joy working with her because she has fun.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Did you show on Sunday too or was this after it was all over???? for some reason I thought you had one more day of showing yet! 

But I guess having gotten the RE it would be an insurance leg! 

The RAE will be fun and a bit grueling to trial that many times but you will be very seasoned competitors for the CDX that way.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

It was for insurance. I knew she'd get her RE title but I did Sunday too for fun as a "yippy" day.


----------

